# Air Force Search and Rescue squad AVN tech



## rcarloc (22 Jun 2012)

As of right now, im a student from BCIT (british columbia institue of technology) just finishing the AME program category "M" which is the counterpart of the AVN tech in the CF.
I love being around aircrafts, and i also love helpin ppl. after all the considerations about the information i have gathered by questioning my instructors, who are used to be in the air force, i have concluded that i want to be an AVN tech in any of the search and rescue squadrons. now, i have few more questions i needed to be answered:

1.) does the search and rescue squadrons have their own maintenance crew or do they share with other squadrons?
2.) if so, what are the chances of me getting into the squadron?
3.) generally, how long can i stay with the squadron?
4.) is there anything that i can do to increase my chances of getting and staying in that squadron?

please, if you have more information about being an AVN tech in the search and rescue squadrons, feel free to add more information. 

 if i cant be the one rescuing people, i want to be at least the one helping to rescue ppl


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> i have concluded that i want to be an AVN tech in any of the search and rescue squadrons.



While the CF will ask you what your preference is, you will go where the CF wants you to go (Quite often, "where" is not what the member is asking for). As an AVN tech, you may never set foot near a SAR squadron.


----------



## rcarloc (22 Jun 2012)

does the SAR squadrons have their own maintenance crew?
and if i, lets say, got into another squadron and i worked my way up to a higher rank, would they consider if i ask them?

thanks for the quick reply, much appreciated. =)


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> would they consider if i ask them?



Consider, yes.

Again, what you want is low on the priority scale for career managers.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (22 Jun 2012)

> does the SAR squadrons have their own maintenance crew?


Yes except CH-149 Cormorant which is maintain by IMP.


----------



## rcarloc (22 Jun 2012)

TB said:
			
		

> Yes except CH-149 Cormorant which is maintain by IMP.



i have heard about the IMP group, but i havent really givin it much thought since air force is much exciting and interesting.


----------



## rcarloc (22 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Consider, yes.
> 
> Again, what you want is low on the priority scale for career managers.



what other positions are there that are available in the search and rescue squadrons?


----------



## brihard (22 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> what other positions are there that are available in the search and rescue squadrons?



The only role that will with certainty see you in a SAR squadron is search and rescue technician. Beyond that they have the full array of any normal positions you'd find in a squadron; aircrew, maintenance, communications, clerical, logistical... But those are all trades that are found all over the place. Simply put there is no short path to getting into a SAR squadron. The single most direct one is to become an actual SAR tech- but that is also undoubtedly the hardest, too. There's no shortcut on this one and no easy answer for you to aim yourself towards.


----------



## rcarloc (22 Jun 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> The only role that will with certainty see you in a SAR squadron is search and rescue technician. Beyond that they have the full array of any normal positions you'd find in a squadron; aircrew, maintenance, communications, clerical, logistical... But those are all trades that are found all over the place. Simply put there is no short path to getting into a SAR squadron. The single most direct one is to become an actual SAR tech- but that is also undoubtedly the hardest, too. There's no shortcut on this one and no easy answer for you to aim yourself towards.



would the air force let me change a career path once I get in?


----------



## brihard (22 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> would the air force let me change a career path once I get in?



I don't know specifics. However after some years in your initial trade, you could request 'voluntary occupational transfer' to another trade. You are not entitled to it, they are not obligated to give it to you. If you request VOT it will be subject to the needs of the military.

Not every occupation is a simple process of asking to transfer in. Some (particuarly SARtech) have very rigorous selection that weed out many applicants. Others require you to pass aircrew selection. And at any given point in the time some trades will not allow transfers out, others will not allow transfers in.

Simply put, your hope of getting into a SAR squadron is laudable and honourable, however short of getting in stupid good shape and applying for SARtech some years down the road, there's no sure definite in. With that said, in any of the trades that exist in a squadron you could get randomly posted into one. No real way of knowing.


----------



## rcarloc (22 Jun 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I don't know specifics. However after some years in your initial trade, you could request 'voluntary occupational transfer' to another trade. You are not entitled to it, they are not obligated to give it to you. If you request VOT it will be subject to the needs of the military.
> 
> Not every occupation is a simple process of asking to transfer in. Some (particuarly SARtech) have very rigorous selection that weed out many applicants. Others require you to pass aircrew selection. And at any given point in the time some trades will not allow transfers out, others will not allow transfers in.
> 
> Simply put, your hope of getting into a SAR squadron is laudable and honourable, however short of getting in stupid good shape and applying for SARtech some years down the road, there's no sure definite in. With that said, in any of the trades that exist in a squadron you could get randomly posted into one. No real way of knowing.



thank you very much for giving me these valuable information. though it is very unfortunate that it is near impossible, i will still give this position more thought.
is there, by any chance, another squadron that do support or anything close? i am really not into killing people haha


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> i am really not into killing people haha



Go work for an airline then.


----------



## rcarloc (22 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Go work for an airline then.



i will take this as an offense but im not gonna throw anything back.
saving and helping people is what i love to do and i have not found a single reason why i should not.
and i thank you for helping me answer my questions.

hope you have a great day!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> i will take this as an offense but im not gonna throw anything back.



Take it as an offence if you wish, i could not care less. There's nothing you can throw at me...........




> saving and helping people is what i love to do and i have not found a single reason why i should not.



You are mistaking what an Air Force is for.

Short of being s SAR tech, you cannot be certain you will end up, regardless of trade, in a SAR unit. Thus, you may end up in a squadron who's job involves killing people. The CF decides where you go, not you. If you have a problem with killing people, your desire to help people would be more suited elsewhere.


----------



## brihard (22 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> thank you very much for giving me these valuable information. though it is very unfortunate that it is near impossible, i will still give this position more thought.
> is there, by any chance, another squadron that do support or anything close? i am really not into killing people haha



Exceptionally few people are 'into' killing people. The role of the Canadian Forces, however, is to develop, maintain, and if necessary employ the ability to kill people and break things, potentially without warning or giving the other guy a chance, in the defence of our nation's interests. Every member of the military can be exposed to risk, and can be part and parcel of the ability to deliver force to an enemy. If you cannot reconcile yourself to that fact, please do not waste our time and yours applying. Find a different career aspiration.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Jun 2012)

FWIW even SAR Sqn maintainers are employed in roles that are not peaceful and rainbow coloured.   Research WASF as an example. 

SAR squadrons do have their own maintainers.


----------



## Popurhedoff (23 Jun 2012)

rcarloc said:
			
		

> is there, by any chance, another squadron that do support or anything close? i am really not into killing people haha



Just about any unit can and is called upon to provide Aide to the Civil Power in cases of natural disasters, flood etc.  Helo Squadrons are used in this compacity quite often. But the primary mission is Military.

Not many are into killing, but we train and can be quite good at it. If you join the Military for a trade, remember that you are in the Military first and  not the "save the trees good idea club."

32 years in the service and not one SAR posting, no worries though.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## rcarloc (27 Jun 2012)

i made a mistake, i apologize people. i have read all the replies and i thank you guys for the information.
i will reconsider everything and will come back if i have more questions to ask.

cheers!


----------



## rcarloc (27 Jun 2012)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Just about any unit can and is called upon to provide Aide to the Civil Power in cases of natural disasters, flood etc.  Helo Squadrons are used in this compacity quite often. But the primary mission is Military.
> 
> Not many are into killing, but we train and can be quite good at it. If you join the Military for a trade, remember that you are in the Military first and  not the "save the trees good idea club."
> 
> ...



great point. thank you, i shall reconsider.

cheers!


----------

